
San Francisco 2018 State of Homelessness - eastbayjake
https://projects.sfchronicle.com/sf-homeless/2018-state-of-homelessness/
======
poster123
SF has high rents largely because it has lots of high-paying jobs. Rents are
lower almost everywhere else, and people with high-paying jobs should live
somewhere else.

